# What makes Mclean wheels better?



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I always hear people say the Mclean wheels are the best wires, but I never hear why...what exactly makes them better? What is the warranty on them.

I'm not trying to say any wheels are better, or debating the fact that Mcleans are good wheels, I'm just curious, because there are companys out there such as O.G. wires that carry a 3 year warranty, so youd think if they were bad quality, they wouldn't offer such a good warranty. 

So besides the good prices, what makes them better?


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jan 9 2004, 02:23 AM
> *O.G. wires that carry a 3 year warranty*


 Get a set, wreck them and try getting that warranty honored


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I had the same problem with my Player wheels...hard to get the warranty actually covered.


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

Im buying blue mcleans, soon!

Ive had results from LA wire! They last, over all quality is good & people always thought they were real daytons! La wire gold and dayton gold are the same, but luxor tends to be more dull, and roadser/roadstar tend to be darker and spokes tend to poke out a little more on roadster/roadstar


----------



## BOUNCIN89MERC2LOW97LHS (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Jan 9 2004, 04:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Jan 9 2004, 04:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--woodpaneling_@Jan 9 2004, 02:23 AM
> *O.G. wires that carry a 3 year warranty*


Get a set, wreck them and try getting that warranty honored [/b][/quote]
Of course they're not going to honor a warrantee if you wreck them. There's a big difference between "warrantee" and "insurance." A warrantee covers you against "manufacturer's defects", not "fucked-up-driving defects."


----------



## Flossy VonFleetwood (May 14, 2002)

excellent customer service and extensive powdercoating options have been a good product backer imo..easy and worry free for us to purchase in other countries also...


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Anything else that makes them better? I'm just curious, because I think I want to go with some different wires than what I have (Player), but I can get a really good deal on O.G. wheels, less than I would pay for the Mcleans. So I'm debating between the two brands...Mclean and O.G. I still haven't heard anything that really makes the Mcleans better though.

Also, I still haven't found out the warranty on Mclean, anyone know?

Thanks for the replies everyone.


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

I feel ya, I'm not 100% sold on HomeBoyz, though I do think he has some good rims and nice prices. But, I have yet to hear a solid reason why everyone jocks him...oops did I say that...

nah, just playin, but everyone on here SUPPORTS him, But there HAVE to be other places to get good rims...

But, good chance I will order 13 rims and tires through him by the middle of Feb...so I might be supporting him too, we'll see


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jan 9 2004, 07:23 AM
> *I always hear people say the Mclean wheels are the best wires
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller+Jan 12 2004, 12:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dayton roller @ Jan 12 2004, 12:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--woodpaneling_@Jan 9 2004, 07:23 AM
> *I always hear people say the Mclean wheels are the best wires
> 
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
what, you don't hear that on hear?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

:uh: 


cheap wires are cheap wires..there all tha same.. if you want real quality rims.. go with daytons.. im sure even homeboyz will tell you that.. as for me.. i roll mcleans and other cheapiez for tha reason if you take care of them and keep them hoez clean.. they will last you.. and the price is cheap.. so i can get a few other pairs in other combinations..cuz i change rims like i change shoes..


----------



## 94Fleetwood (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Jan 12 2004, 01:41 PM
> *cuz i change rims like i change shoes.. *


 I think I change rims more


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood_@Jan 12 2004, 12:49 PM
> *I feel ya, I'm not 100% sold on HomeBoyz, though I do think he has some good rims and nice prices. But, I have yet to hear a solid reason why everyone jocks him...oops did I say that...
> *


 No you typed it  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

the chrome plating is a better quality for one


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Don't the parts from most the wire wheel companies come from the same place?

So does Mclean get their parts from the same place as others? Then do they plate them theirselves or do the part come plated?

I've had my Player wires for 2 years and the chrome is fine. I drove them in rain, and I don't have a garage, so I couldn't say they had bad plating. 

Are there any other reasons? 

I'm starting to think I will just go with the best price, I haven't heard any proven facts that make my decision to spend more justified.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

BEST CHEAP WIRE MADE, for the price   

Ive hjad 3 sets, and after I had them, sold them for the price I bought them for :0


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

UNLESS YOU BUY ZENITH,ROADSTER,OR DAYTON THEN YOU ARE BUYING FOREIGN RIMS THEM THREE ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT MAKE THIER WHEELS IN THE U.S.A. BUT DAYTON NOW OFFERS A KOREAN MADE WHEEL THEY CALL THE BVLD. SERIES.I WOULD SAY NO# 1 WOULD BE ZENITH,#2 DAYTON,#3 ROADSTER IN THAT ORDER!!!!!! ALL THE OTHER RIMS ARE MADE IN ABOUT 5 DIFFERENT COMPANY'S IN CHINA AND KOREA.THEY DO HAVE SOME GOOD WHEELS BUT NOTHING LIKE MADE HERE!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

dayton still the best, zenith not as good since they were aquired by roadster.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

All these wheels are the same quality coming from China just watch out for Korean wheels


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Which wheels/brands are Korean wheels?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Jan 13 2004, 09:31 PM
> *Don't the parts from most the wire wheel companies come from the same place?
> 
> So does Mclean get their parts from the same place as others? Then do they plate them theirselves or do the part come plated?
> ...


MOST PART DO COME OUT OF THE SAME PLANTS IN CHINA THIS IS 80% TRUE....THATS RAL PARTS(UN CROMED),,,YES AT JENICA INC ,,DO ARE OWN CROME PLATING,THATS WHY WE WERE BETTER..NO MIDDLE PERSON...WE HAVE A 10 MILLION DOLLOR PLANT IN CHINA...THE PEOPLE WHO OWN MCLEAN HAVE BEEN MAKIN PARTS FOR ROADSTER,CRUZER,STAR WHEEL FOR OVER 10 YEARS....I SELLL MCLEANS CAUSE THEY ARE THE PROVEN TO BE THE BEST FOR YOUR MONEY!! YES DAYTON IS THE BEST AND ZENITH,,BUT I SELL EVERYTHING,,,LUXOR,PINNACLE.....MCLEANS STILL THE BEST ....DONT BELIVE THE HATERS ON THIS SITE....CAUSE AFTER 2 YEARS THEY STILL HATE....BUT ITS COOL AND ALL GOOD.....BUT ITS YOUR CHOICE!!! PEACE 



Last edited by homeboyz at Jan 15 2004, 07:48 PM


----------



## scrapin2low (Aug 23, 2002)




----------

